# How often and how much do you shoot?



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

I usually hit the range once a week and shoot 2-300 rounds per visit. I may take 3 pistols on each trip running 100 round through each.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Reliable said:


> I usually hit the range once a week and shoot 2-300 rounds per visit. I may take 3 pistols on each trip running 100 round through each.


Once a week for me... about 50-100 rds per trip.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Every Saturday was range day for me... Now, I live in the country with my range literally out my back down, so I shoot about once a month... Maybe it's because going to the range is part social and I normally don't have that at home... Still, I like to shoot whether I'm alone or with someone...

"As to the species of exercise, I advise the gun. While this gives a moderate exercise to the body, it gives boldness, independence and enterprise to the mind." - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I go to range a couple times a month.May is busy time for me as I work
at a college and it's commencement month so it will be less this month.
I will try to make up for it latter .


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I don't have a set day to visit or an amount to shoot. I generally go when I can put together a group of shooting buddies as it is just more fun that way. Sometimes we do rifle; sometimes we do pistol. We will even sneak over to the skeet and trap fields from time to time.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Well, I been pretty busy with school and caring for my new baby so I haven't really been out shooting much other than my pellet gun and .22 colibris in my backyard. However, when I do go shooting I always make it a whole days event. Usually I only shoot my 10/22 and my Mossberg 500. I shoot about 1,500 rounds of .22s and about 150-200 rounds of 12 gauge.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

About 200 rounds approx every 3 weeks.


----------



## Porterfield (May 6, 2006)

Every week or two. Usually take 3-4 different guns and shoot a couple hundred rounds.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*how much you shoot*

Try to go once a week smoke 100-150 rds. of 45 acp. :lol:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I average going to the range about three times a month and I will shoot 300 to 400 centerfire rounds. If I take a 22, another 300 rounds.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

500-600 rounds a month minimim.
It's fun.

AFS


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Arrange to go to the range.*

We try to go to the range on the weekend about once a month. Used to go more often but the range closest to us was bought out by a delveloper and now we have to drive a little farther. The range we go to now is a indoor range and thats not quite as enjoyable as an outdoor range. But, better than nothing.

I usually shoot with wife (txbelle) and sometimes with my son or shooting buddies. When shooting with other people you have to work around their schedule as well as your own.

We shoot a variety of guns including 22 pistols, 22 rifles, 357 pistol, 38 pistol and two 9mm pistols. I get to spend the next day cleaning and fondling our guns. :lol:


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

Two or three times a week with the .22 in the back yard. Maybe a center fire occasionally... Usually 100-200 rounds of .22, maybe 2 or 3 mags from the Glock or SIG. Is nice to be able to shoot without feeling pressures of shooting a lot because you pay to get in or drove a long ways.

Neighbors get uppity when they start hearing big booms, Kommiefornians that move to a rural area where shooting is a way of life :roll:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I don't have a set pattern. I have a Ranch that has a good place to shoot, so when I'm in the mood I practice. Get a lot of practice on the Ranch at Armadillos, water moccisans, and copperheads. Have a Creek that runs through the Ranch that has a lot of mud turtles. They also make good targets. Keeps them from eating all the fish. Punch paper and cans occasionally. :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

2 times a week. Shoot 300 rounds of big stuff, then relax with the 22's and shoot about 500 a brick a week. I can shoot 22's all day. Wish I had property to shoot at, in door range getting old.


----------



## saw (May 8, 2006)

I go 1 time a week at our country place. I've shot in the rain, snow, windy as ____, cold, and heat. I think it is important to know how a gun reacts in all weather conditions, and how I react to different conditions. I also shoot 10 rounds without my hearing protection on so if I have to use my weapon for self defence sittuation I am conditioned to the noise.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

3x per week 50-100 rounds 45 acp, 500 rounds 22, 60-100 rounds 5.56, 25-50 rounds 12 ga.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

saw said:


> I also shoot 10 rounds without my hearing protection on so if I have to use my weapon for self defence sittuation I am conditioned to the noise.


What? What was that? I couldn't hear you!


----------



## saw (May 8, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> saw said:
> 
> 
> > I also shoot 10 rounds without my hearing protection on so if I have to use my weapon for self defence sittuation I am conditioned to the noise.
> ...


Do you know how loud your weapon is when you don't use hearing protection? The sound is totally different without hearing protection, it's important to be aquainted with how loud the shot is. I use good hearing protection when I practice, but I think it is also important to know what your weapon sounds like without hearing protection. Ten rounds I do hear ringing in my ears, but I also hear ringing in my ears when I get near some car sterios. I encurage all to use hearing protection, becouse if you can't hear the bad guy, where is he.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I run a business down on the coast in Texas. At least twice weekly I spend my lunch hour.....and a half at the local gun range. I usually practice drawing and shooting from concealment drills. I burn about 100 rounds weekly.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

P97 said:


> I don't have a set pattern. I have a Ranch that has a good place to shoot, so when I'm in the mood I practice. Get a lot of practice on the Ranch at Armadillos, water moccisans, and copperheads. Have a Creek that runs through the Ranch that has a lot of mud turtles. They also make good targets. Keeps them from eating all the fish. Punch paper and cans occasionally. :-D


Man. Am I jealous! :-D

I shoot every Monday in competition and one time during the week for practice with 3-4 guns. 4-500 rounds practice. Double taps, slow fire, timed fire, strong hand, weak hand, just try to stay sharp. :wink:


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*how many times*

I shoot on Monday night's in a league(indoor's). Usually at least one other night during the week. Then about every weekend at home. Probably 500 to 600 round's per week in different 45acp & 9mm firearms. When it's not too windy or hot or cold we like to do alittle shotgunning w/the old clay pidgon thrower. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I would love to say every week but for right now usually once, maybe twice, a week. With two young kid and work it's not easy to make free time. Hopefully things will calm down and I can make it at least once a week.


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2006)

every Thursday ( long range w/rifle)and one or two weekends a month (pistols).


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

We (friends and I) go to the ranch once a month or so when it's not too hot. It's 25 miles one way so we wait until we can spend a whole morning or afternoon. We have 4 ft. x 6 ft. asphalt board set up on 4 x 4's at 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500 yds. (some of them down right now) and a shooting bench. We shoot, cook steaks, smoke cigars, drink a beer or two (after shooting), lie, spit, etc. :smt071


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Once or twice a week. I shoot a minimum of 100 rounds from my CCW. 

Usually some other shooting going on as well. For example, right now I'm working on some handloads for my 22-250.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I get to shoot 2-3 times a week and at least 1500 rounds a month. :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Since moving to Texas I would have to say 3 to 4 times a week.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

No set pattern. I just go when i don't have anything else going on. I usually take 1 or 2 guns and 2-300 rounds of ammo.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I usually get so busy I can only go about 3 times a month or so. Not counting random raccoon shoots. I usually shoot about 150-200 of .45 per outing. Every few months we have a department qualification shoot and then I get to put about 400+ downrange a day. Truly heaven!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Oh, and going this month without touching a gun is killing me! :smt022


----------

